

Object-oriented programming, where is it now? - gnosis
http://www.hackinghat.com/index.php/programming/programming-like-its-1995

======
BerislavLopac
"Neither markup nor JS have particularly strong OO characteristics and both
are hugely succesful without those OO characteristics."

This is where I stopped reading...

